# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  diminutives in school

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MKboPAc1ac 
Why does the teacher tell the kid not to call the girl "loocka" but then she calls her "loocenka?"
Thanks

----------


## it-ogo

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MKboPAc1ac 
> Why does the teacher tell the kid not to call the girl "loocka" but then she calls her "loocenka?"

 The name is Людмила
Люся is a normal diminutive.
Люська is a roughish diminutive.
Люсенька is a pet diminutive.

----------


## Zaya

> Люся is a normal diminutive.

 Не сказала бы.  ::  То есть здесь — да, но вообще многие Людмилы не любят, когда их так называют (так, для справки). _Люда_, по-моему, нейтральней, но от человека, конечно, тоже зависит. Может, есть такие Людмилы, которые предпочитают, чтобы их только Милами звали и никак иначе. ))  

> brutal

 Может, не brutal, но не очень вежливо (то же самое касается форм Петька, Машка, Катька и т. д.). А _Люсенька_ — это как раз ласково.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не сказала бы.  То есть здесь — да, но вообще многие Людмилы не любят, когда их так называют (так, для справки).

 Имелось в виду, что это эмоционально нейтральная, базовая форма данного диминутива. Люда - это просто другой диминутив, к которому прилагается свой набор эмоционально окрашеных подформочек: Людка, Людочка и т.д..   

> [quote:1eb7xeeq]brutal

 Может, не brutal, 
[/quote:1eb7xeeq]
Let us say roughish.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  То есть здесь — да   Имелось в виду, что это эмоционально нейтральная, базовая форма данного диминутива.

 Угу.

----------

